# New Betta- Interesting Pattern



## heybri (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all!, 

I've been lurking on here and am not a brand new betta owner, however I finally decided to join the forum when I ran across this little guy. I've been trying to research the pattern, and the closest I think it could be is a type of marble pattern maybe? But I'm honestly not sure and thought someone else would know more about his pattern. 











As you can see, he's a little bit of everything but the thing that stole my heart was his stripe. I named him Van Gogh, but I call him Goghy. Any thoughts on him are greatly appreciated. 

 Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well whatever he is, i am insanely jealous. lol!

I love CTs, and even more when they are this beautiful!

He looks like a marble to me, but i am likely wrong. ^^;


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

Aww he's like an artistically licensed koi with that pattern XD So pretty!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Lovely boy  Great name


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow he is stunning!
I love it


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Oh wow.

he looks like the head and tail of one fish and the mid section of another. I have never seen one like THAT guy before...


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to to forum! Can I have your fish? . he is stunning- great find!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous betta!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

May I ask... where did you get this beautiful betta?  Van Gogh suits him perfectly in my opinion! As for the color... I'm at a loss xD Some sort of Pie-bald bi color maybe? Oh I have no idea, honestly xD But he's beautiful, great find!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You have to find some more of him so you can share with the rest of us! I am insanely jealous too.


----------



## heybri (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, thank you so much everyone for the very kind comments!  

It's nice to see that I'm not the only one who had never seen a pattern like this. I just wasn't sure-- and he's my first CT which makes it all the more fun. I wish there had been more or I would have loved to share with all of you kind folks! 

BetterBetta: Of all things I found him at Petco! I went there to get a new tank for my DT, and just happened to glance over at the bettas while I was at it. He was the only type with a stripe like that, but they did have a very nice stock. If I weren't a college student with little tank room I would have swiped a couple more. ^^;


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW I'd have snatched him too! Great name!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow that's an awesome betta!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Wow, he is stunning!!!!!! I love his grizzle stripe, grizzle is my favorite color pattern =D I'm pretty sure he is a marble, and an extremely unique one too!!!!! He's absolutely beautiful, I love him!!!!!


----------



## hufflepuffyfish (Aug 28, 2011)

*Wow, my heart just skipped a beat and I feel young again!! 
... what a remarkable fish. <3*​


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

yup, definetly a very awesome little fishy you found!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to say piebald.... but it's not like any piebald I have ever seen O_O


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Well why don't we just call him a new color type. Like amazing, or marvelous. Just a stunning fish you found there!


----------



## heybri (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, you guys have helped me a lot in terms of figuring out what lil Goghy may be!  While we may never be 100% sure I want to say that he's a cross between a marble and a piebald because he does have a flesh color head that drops into a marble body. 

I can not appreciate your kind comments enough! I'm just glad to be sharing him with everyone else!  Thank you~


----------

